# Two Issues With 04 28bhs



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

We've had a great time since we bought our trailer new in 2004.

Just last month a bit of wind caught the awning and it hasn't been the same. Nothing is physically bent or broken. However the awning will not roll or unroll. It seems to be jammed.

Is there any trick to working that out?

Also, the bathroom faucet only sprays water instead of allowing it to flow.
Always has since the day we brought it home. I've removed the aerator / filter and can see that the water is forced through a tiny little hole. Should the hole be almost as large as the aerator is or is it designed to be a very small opening?

I don't have another outback to look at to check it out.

I'm going to be camping this weekend in it and will probably get to work on both issues.

Thanks for any advice.

Johnny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Johnny,

Stupid question time on the awning... Are you sure the release lever at the end of the tube is in the correct position? The knobs on the back of the support arms are loose? Also, I am guessing the awning is retracted at this time, is that correct?

As far as the sink is concerned, the opening in it should definetely be more than a pin hole. I would expect to see a passage of roughly the same cross section as the that of the supply line... at least! It sounds like a bad casting. If you are out of warranty, I would visit your local home improvement store, and pick up a new one to your liking.

Hope this helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Can't help with the awning but I removed those aerators and bought the kind with the screens in them that you see on faucets in your house. Lowe's or Home Depot has them.

Mike


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

The lever is tough to flip and even when flipped it doesn't free up the awning.

I guess I'll go buy a new faucet at Lowes and be done with it. I'm supposed to be fishing this weekend, but I've got to come back to the trailer some time. I guess I can do it while the kids and wife are asleep. Ha Ha...

It's got to be a casting problem...wonder if I could drill it out to a larger dimension...guess if that doesn't work or if I totally screw it up...then I can install a new one.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My bathroom faucet sucks too. I keep meaning to check it out but I never think of it until I'm camping. Not sure I get what you're saying on the awning. awning will not roll or unroll. What are you having to do to get it open and closed?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jrayburg said:


> The lever is tough to flip and even when flipped it doesn't free up the awning.
> 
> I guess I'll go buy a new faucet at Lowes and be done with it. I'm supposed to be fishing this weekend, but I've got to come back to the trailer some time. I guess I can do it while the kids and wife are asleep. Ha Ha...
> 
> ...


Be VERY VERY careful with the awning. The return tube has a VERY strong spring that will remove fingers if the ends are disasembled incorectly.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I figured the awning was like a garage door spring - under intense pressure. I don't think I would take it apart.

I'm going to try drilling out the hole in the faucet to make it larger. If that doesn't work...I can buy one for less than $20.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

On our last camping trip I helped a guy with a motor home that couldn't get his awning opened. His was wound so tight he couldn't release the little lever on the side. We finally unhooked the feet from the side of the RV and rotated them up to relieve the spring tension a bit. This allowed the lever to unlock and then we were able to extend the awning. This took three people to handle all of the parts. We also had to climb on the roof but that was easy because he had a ladder. If you're at home I would just use a couple of ladders. I don't know if this is the problem you're having but it may help.

Oh by the way, this guy was really unlucky with his awning that weekend. The afternoon after we fixed the awning the wind came up suddenly and pulled the stakes out of the ground and his awning flipped over the MH. We ran over to help and we were able to get it down and reattached to the MH but he ended up with a 2 ft tear in the fabric.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jrayburg said:


> The lever is tough to flip and even when flipped it doesn't free up the awning.


And you are remembering to release the two 'squeeze-thingies' on the back of the awning arms (that hold the main awning support and brace together during transport)?

Sorry if these sound like 'duh!', but this one really has me stumped!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Stumped is correct. I am wondering if the internal spring came unsprung in the wind gust.

John


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, 
I conquered the faucet problem. Turns out ther is a plastic disc inside the opening of the faucet that forced the water to go through a very tiny hole. I went to enlarge the hole and after working it for a few minutes...the plug came out. The water now flows ever so nicely from on the faucet. Even when turned on full the water comes out at a reasonable pace. WOW...that was easy.

The awning was a different story. I've released the squeezing things...as you put it, and can even flip the lever. However the mechanism that allows it to ratchet open and close is jammed. I could not see any way to work on it while it's mounted to the trailer. In fact...I didn't see any way I was going to be able to fix it without taking the thing apart...and I'm not willing to do that.

Should I have someone come to the trailer park and fix it or spend the time and take it off my self and try to haul it in to get worked on. My guess is that an expert can fix it pretty quick. I'm going to spend hours getting it off....Then try to haul that big long thing in my truck to the shop, then trying to get it back on...That should be the funnest part.

Any of you use an on-site RV repair company before?

Johnny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ask around in the trailer park to see if ayone has any good or bad recomendations for someone. My father uses a local guy who used to work at a RV place and went on his own. He is even authorized for warranty work by some manufacturers. But he is in NJ









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you tried unrolling the awning all the way...just a thought that it might need to be reset.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have you tried unrolling the awning all the way...just a thought that it might need to be reset.
> [snapback]100439[/snapback]​


This thing won't budge. The supports are fine...it's the ratcheting mechanism that's jammed.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I think before I went to the trouble of taking it off, I would get up on a tall step ladder and try to twist the awning tube while I had DW tug on the extension strap...gently, of course.

Sidewinder


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Did that already. It's STUCK.

Maybe I'll just park under some shade trees and not worry about it. Then I can just forget about it.


----------

